# Pasta smells weird



## annef (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi ! I made some pasta yesterday that i let dry during the night and that i cooked today and they started smelling weird right after i had put them in boiling water. I made the dough from a very simple recipe, with 100g of flour for each egg, and a little salt and olive oil. Until i cooked it, it smelled totally normal, but then it smelled weird, a little like the eggs had gone bad. They tasted good though... Is this weird smell normal for homemade pasta ? Thank you, and i apologize for my level of english, it's not my first language !


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't know. It is possible that the eggs turned slightly over night, if it was a warm/humid night then the pasta may have taken a longer time to dry, and it is possible the eggs could have turned. I mean, the thing that smells like bad eggs is probably...bad eggs. 

It may just be something like some sulphur gas let off from the pasta when it cooked or something too. I wouldn't worry TOO much about it, unless you get sick tomorrow or something. Then you'll know something was wrong, lol. 

Why are you going through the trouble to make fresh pasta and then drying it overnight? Better to use it right away or keep it in the fridge with a damp towel on it to keep it from drying out too much.


----------



## florencepatto (Aug 5, 2016)

That's true.I think there is a problem with the egg. Try to made  another pasta. Then observe if it is same smell.


----------

